# Leo Genetics



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

im still learning about leo genetics so bare with me 

i was wondering the outcome of this.

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R is the male the others female

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x normal engima

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x blazing blizzard

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x blizzard

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x SHCT

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x mack snow

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x TUG hypo snow

A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R x A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R

and this lot again but the male being sunglow.

sunglow x normal engima

sunglow x blazing blizzard

sunglow x blizzard

sunglow x SHCT

sunglow x mack snow

sunglow x TUG hypo snow

sunglow x A.P.T.O.R het R.A.P.T.O.R

Many thanks


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

wait for gazz, theres gonna be a thread full of answers:lol2:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

okay thanks alot, will he be on today do you know?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1C]Enigma = 

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.
=======
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2C]Enigma = 

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X Talbino blizzard = .

Talbino normal HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1C]Super hypo carrottail = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
A percent of Hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring maybe influanced by carrottail.
=======
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2C]Super hypo carrottail = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
A percent of Hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring maybe influanced by carrottail.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1CH,1CS]Hypo snow = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
=======
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2CH,1CS]Hypo snow = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
=======
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [1CH,2CS]Hypo snow = .

[1C]Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
=======
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X [2CH,2CS]Hypo snow = .

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse X Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse = .

Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Talbino hyper aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you know what strain of albino your Sunglow is ?.Have you got ?.Or are you planning on getting ?.Any pictures if you have ?.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

it will be a bell albino sunglow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X [1C]Enigma = .

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo type offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [1C]Enigma = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo type offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[1C]Balbino super hypo X [2C]Enigma = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo type offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [2C]Enigma = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo type offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X Talbino blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X Talbino blizzard = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino,Blizzard.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X Blizzard = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino,Blizzard.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo carrottail = .

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring will likely be influanced by carrottail.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo carrottail = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring will likely be influanced by carrottail.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [2C]Super hypo carrottail = .

[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring will likely be influanced by carrottail.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X [1CH,1CS]Hypo snow =.

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Snow HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [1CH,1CS]Hypo snow =.

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[1C]Balbino super hypo X [2CH,1CS]Hypo snow =.

[2C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [2CH,2CS]Hypo snow =.

[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X [1CH,2CS]Hypo snow =.

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[1C]Balbino super hypo X [1CH,2CS]Hypo snow =.

[1C]Snow HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.
[2CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Balbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Balbino super hypo X Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
A percent of Hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[2C]Balbino super hypo X Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.May also be seen. 
A percent of Hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks alot really appreciate it , when you say normal het talbino/poss-het eclipse does this mean they will just look normal but carrying these genes?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

JotnJosie said:


> Thanks alot really appreciate it , when you say normal het talbino/poss-het eclipse does this mean they will just look normal but carrying these genes?


Yep!:2thumb:.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

well aren't i getting good lmao, cheers


----------

